# Please help identify year/model older ford



## Grasshpper (Oct 14, 2018)

can anybody help identify what year my new/old ford tractor is I’m new to the tractor world and can’t figure this out..... I believe the tractor is a ford 4000 but not 100% positive..... this is what I believe to be the serial # from previous research
4
1202
< 26495 >
This is stamped on left side under air filter


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hang tight I'm sure one of our experts will chime in soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

I think the serial # places it at 1963 if its a 4000.... how many gears does it have? PTO? looks like it could also be a 801 or 901 series


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am nothing of an expert on these models, but I like to learn about them.
My small contribution:

It is a 4000 4-cylinders. The first digit in the Model Number tells you that.
Ford made a 4000 with a 3-cylinders engine after your model (1965-1974).

According to Ford Tractor Collectors:
https://fordtractorcollectors.com/fordson/tractor-id-history/
Scroll down almost to the bottom

4**** - 172 ci gas, LP-gas or 172 ci diesel engine
*1*** - Industrial and agricultural models produced after 1963
**20 * - Utility-type w/adjustable front axle
*1**2 - Five-speed w/live PTO

Serial Number 26495 ==> 1963



Here is a link to an Operator's Manual at N Tractor Club. It is for the All Purpose type of tractor, but I think a lot is the same for yours.
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford 4000 Owners Manual.pdf

There is a Shop Manual in the Manuals Section on this site:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-service-manual-tractor.37/

Edit:
URL to Shop Manual changed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

and BTW... *Welcome to the TractorForum*


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

If those manuals are free downloads..... pls add them to the newly re-organized manual section here at TF


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hacke said:


> I am nothing of an expert on these models, but I like to learn about them.
> My small contribution:
> 
> It is a 4000 4-cylinders. The first digit in the Model Number tells you that.
> ...


the shop manual has everything you need to service your tractor from wheels to transmission


----------



## Grasshpper (Oct 14, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> I think the serial # places it at 1963 if its a 4000.... how many gears does it have? PTO? looks like it could also be a 801 or 901 series


It has 5 forward gears plus reverse (6) and it has live PTO.....


----------



## Grasshpper (Oct 14, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> and BTW... *Welcome to the TractorForum*


Thanks


----------



## Grasshpper (Oct 14, 2018)

Hacke said:


> I am nothing of an expert on these models, but I like to learn about them.
> My small contribution:
> 
> It is a 4000 4-cylinders. The first digit in the Model Number tells you that.
> ...


Thank you for the input I’ve been searching all over and trying to decipher these numbers myself and wasn’t having any luck


----------

